# Breed/Gender



## stuparfamily (Apr 25, 2013)

Okay so I originally was told I purchased 3 Barred Rock chicks that were suppose to be hens. At this point I've come to conclusion that at least 2 of them are roosters. Attached are some pictures if you could help back up my assumption and also a friend of ours saw our chickens and he thought they could be Dominique's? Are they or are they barred rocks I can't tell. Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They are not Dominiques and they appear to be hens from this angle. Good looking BR girls!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm with Bee. Comb is BR and no male sex feathers at hackles and saddle...
Make sure your nesting boxes are ready, as red as those combs and wattles are, it can't be long now.


----------



## stuparfamily (Apr 25, 2013)

Okay thanks!! I'll watch out for eggs. They'll be 18 weeks tomorrow so should I be expecting eggs sometime soon?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm with bee to they all look like girls to me as well nice looking birds


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

All hens! Yay! They look good.


----------



## stuparfamily (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank goodness! I would not have been a happy camper if all my hard work was for nothing but hopefully I get some eggs soon!!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Good luck!


----------

